# FR: de nombreux jeunes gens / de nombreuses gens - genre masculin / féminin



## agueda

"Je connais de nombreux jeunes gens qui viennent ici pour nous voir." 

Bonjour,
My teacher says that the gender of "nombreux" is wrong... So I'm assuming that it should be changed to "nombreuses", but I'm confused because "gens" is a masculine plural noun, isn't it???
I'd appreciate your help very much!


----------



## Maître Capello

Your sentence is correct but your teacher is wrong. 

_de nombreux jeunes gens_


----------



## itka

I think your teacher refers to this rule :

Lorsque l'adjectif précède le nom, il se met au féminin :  les vieilles gens comme moi sont têtus. Cela concerne des adjectifs moraux ou d'état : sottes gens, bonnes gens, méchantes gens, petites gens. L'accord remonte jusqu'au premier déterminant : toutes les vieilles gens. Cela concerne tous les déterminants : certaines gens, telles gens. L'adjectif qui suit le nom reste au masculin.

And he/she forgets the exceptions :

L'expression jeunes gens est toujours du pluriel : le singulier est alors jeune homme. Il faut noter que jeunes gens tend à être perçu seulement comme un masculin et que le pendant féminin est alors jeunes filles.

Give him/her this link !


----------



## Web2

I prefer this :

"Je connais de nombreux jeunes qui viennent ici pour nous voir."


----------



## agueda

Whoa, I did not know that there was a rule like that!  
Thanks for letting me know of the rule, itKa. I'm learning something everytime I come to this forum 
Just to avoid confusion with my teacher, I think I will follow Web2's suggestion and get rid of "gens"... But I will certainly tell her about that rule tomorrow! 
Merci beaucoup, everyone!


----------



## jann

> I think your teacher refers to this rule :  Lorsque l'adjectif précède le nom, il se met au féminin :


Let's be clear.  Itka's quoted rule is for the word _gens_ - it is not a general rule that applies to all nouns!!!


----------



## itka

jann said:


> Let's be clear.  Itka's quoted rule is for the word _gens_ - it is not a general rule that applies to all nouns!!!



Of course ! 
Sorry, it was so clear to me that I forgot to tell it ! (Look at the examples, they are all concerning the word "gens" !)


----------



## radagasty

itka said:


> L'expression jeunes gens est toujours du pluriel : le singulier est alors jeune homme. Il faut noter que jeunes gens tend à être perçu seulement comme un masculin et que le pendant féminin est alors jeunes filles.



Hmm... the exception doesn't seem so clear to me. I translate it as:

_The expression _jeunes gens_ is always plural: the singular is then _jeune homme_. It must be noted that _jeunes gens_ tends to be perceived only as a masculine, and that the pending(?) feminine is then _jeunes filles_._

This doesn't unequivocally say to me that _de nombreux jeunes gens_ is required instead of _de nombreuses jeunes gens_. Am I reading too much/too little into the exception, or have I mistranslated it?


----------



## itka

Let's read the rule again : when the adjective is placed before the word "gens" it must be feminine.
example : _les vieilles gens _(and not *les vieux gens)

*But* : the expression "jeunes gens" is perceived as a compound noun which is masculine, so the adjective you put before has to be masculine too :
_les nombreux jeunes gens
_
Then, the rule is the same as with other adjectives : if you put an indefinite article before an adjective  des ---> *de
---> de nombreux jeunes gens*
Is it clearer now ?


----------



## radagasty

itka said:


> *But* : the expression "jeunes gens" is perceived as a compound noun which is masculine, so the adjective you put before has to be masculine too :


 
Your explanation of the exception is clear. I suppose my problem is that my understanding of the exception, as stated in French, does not allow me to form as strong a conclusion as your explanation makes it out to be.

My first question, then: Is my translation of the exception, given below, acceptable? (I'm still unsure about _le pendant féminin_, although I can make a guess.)

_The expression _jeunes gens_ is always plural: the singular is then _jeune homme_. It must be noted that _jeunes gens_ tends to be perceived only as a masculine, and that the pending(?) feminine is then _jeunes filles_._ 
If my translation is indeed acceptable, then the exception states that 'jeunes gens_ tends to be perceived only as a masculine_', i.e., it is merely a perception that _jeunes gens_ is masculine, and not only is it merely perceived that way, it only just tends to be perceived that way. In other words, there is still the option of perceiving _jeunes gens_ as feminine. 

Furthermore, regardless of whether it is perceived to be masculine or feminine, the form that a preceding adjective should take is not stated. For example, _les gens_ is usually perceived to be feminine, since it is the plural of _la gent_, but a following adjective nevertheless takes the masculine form.


----------



## agueda

Yes! :-D
So I guess "jeunes gens" functions as one word, in the same way as "petit pain"?


----------



## jann

itka said:


> Il faut noter que jeunes gens tend à être perçu seulement comme un masculin et que le pendant féminin est alors jeunes filles.





			
				ragadasty said:
			
		

> _It must be noted that _jeunes gens_ tends to be perceived only as a masculine only, and that the pending(?)  feminine equivalent is then _jeunes filles_._
> If my translation is indeed acceptable, then the exception states that 'jeunes gens_ tends to be perceived only as a masculine_', i.e., it is merely a perception that _jeunes gens_ is masculine, and not only is it merely perceived that way, it only just tends to be perceived that way. In other words, there is still the option of perceiving _jeunes gens_ as feminine.



The placement of the word "only" makes all the difference!  I would say this "only" (_seulement_) is more related to "masculine" than it is to "perceived."  Thus it would be clearer to write:

_ Note that _jeunes gens_ is usually perceived as masculine only._

It is not merely a tendency to perceive _jeunes gens_ as masculine; it is the norm.  But it is not an absolute grammatical rule.

I hope that helps.


----------



## itka

agueda said:


> Yes! :-D
> So I guess "jeunes gens" functions as one word, in the same way as "petit pain"?



Exactly ! Think it is one word, and you'll be right.

So :
un jeune homme ---> *des* jeunes gens
une jeune fille ---> des jeunes filles


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,



itka said:


> Il faut noter que jeunes gens *tend à* être perçu seulement comme un masculin et que le pendant féminin est alors jeunes filles.



Oui mais _tend à_ ne veut pas dire _est toujours_.
Pour moi, selon cette règle, les deux sont donc corrects même si l'un est beaucoup plus rare que l'autre.

Mais ce n'est pas le cas selon mon Larousse :


> 1.Gens immédiatement précédé d'un adjectif épithète. Lorsque l'adjectif épithète précède immédiatement gens, il est au féminin : de vieilles gens, de bonnes gens.
> 2.Gens précédé d'un adjectif apposé. Lorsque l'adjectif qui précède gens en est séparé par une virgule, il est au masculin : confiants et naïfs, les gens le croient.
> 3.Gens précédé de deux adjectifs dont le second se termine aux deux genres par un e muet. Lorsque gens est précédé de deux adjectifs dont le second se termine aux deux genres par un e muet, le premier adjectif est au masculin : de vrais braves gens ; ces prétendus honnêtes gens nous ont trompés.
> 4.Gens suivi d'un adjectif. Lorsque l'adjectif suit gens, il est au masculin : des gens bruyants ; des gens intelligents.
> 5.Tous, toutes précédant gens. Lorsque gens désigne des personnes déterminées, il est précédé de tous au masculin : tous ces gens ; tous les gens sensés. En revanche, c'est toutes, au féminin, qui précède gens quand il en est séparé par un adjectif dont le masculin se distingue du féminin par l'absence d'e muet : toutes les bonnes gens qui nous ont aidés.
> 6.Gens de... L'adjectif est toujours au masculin avec les expressions gens de robe, gens d'Église, gens d'épée, gens de guerre, gens de lettres, gens de loi : il fréquente de brillants gens de lettres et d'ennuyeux gens de loi.
> 7.*Jeunes gens. Toujours au masculin : de joyeux jeunes gens.*
> 8.Gens au sens de « domestiques » ou de « partisans ». Toujours au masculin : nos gens sont sûrs et dévoués.



Y a-t-il mot plus compliqué ?


----------



## CapnPrep

La règle 7 du Larousse est superflue : le masculin est déjà requis dans _de joyeux jeunes gens_ par la règle 3, et dans _tous ces jeunes gens_ par la règle 5.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,


A priori oui, cependant peut-être que Larousse voulait spécifier que le couple (jeune, gens) est toujours masculin même lorsque séparé par un autre épithète. Et qu'il faut donc écrire _de jeunes heureux gens_ et non _de jeunes heureuses gens_.

Bonne journée.


----------



## Maître Capello

Sauf que _jeunes gens_ est à mon sens une expression indivisible. Je dirais ainsi beaucoup plus naturellement _d'heureux jeunes gens_.

À noter toutefois que si un adjectif est coordonné à _jeunes_, je dirais _de jeunes et heureu*ses* gens_.


----------

